
Show HN: Subtitles Done Automatically - massens
https://www.happyscribe.co/subtitle-generator
======
massens
Hi HN,

For the last months, we've been working on a product that generates subtitles
automatically from a video file, and an online editor that allows you to edit
them.

How it works: 1\. Upload a video file 2\. Speech-to-text recognition is used
to automatically generate the text 3\. We use an algorithm to create the
subtitles automatically as well. 4\. User arrives on editor where she can
preview the results, edit them, export or burn subtitles into video.

We're working now on a way to allow the users to tune the parameters of the
Subtitle Algorithm to change things like CPS, CPL etc...

We're a small bootstrapped startup based in Barcelona and we'd love any
feedback. What do you think? Any observations?

Thanks!

